# Where can I get a Felt Aero Carbon seatpost?



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello there guys:
Where can I get an Aero Carbon seatpost for my Felt F85? Can someone please point me in the right direction?


----------



## mikespug (May 10, 2008)

Ebay would be a likely candidate.

Currently: 
Post#1
Post#2


----------

